# Which girl is more beautiful?



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

2 beautiful Puerto Rican girls, which do you prefer? It's a tie for me. I can't choose. I love Puerto Rican girls.

Vanessa de Roide





Aleyda Ortiz


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Hmm, I'm more fond of the second girl I think.


----------



## Lacking Serotonin (Nov 18, 2012)

It looks like Vanessa has slightly larger tits. So my vote is with her. Other than that they look the same.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Lacking Serotonin said:


> It looks like Vanessa has slightly larger tits. So my vote is with her. Other than that they look the same.


Yeah I thought I was the only who who thinks they look nearly identical.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

Yay, looks-comparing threads! Just what we need on SAS. :no


----------



## TheThinker1 (Oct 20, 2013)

Hmm, They are both plastic in my eyes. I like a girl all natural. 
But I must point out the second on is more beautiful.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Don't care.


----------



## estse (Nov 18, 2003)

Why? I don't know which would be the best coffee table. That's why we're judging on looks, right?


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

I don't know why a guy would complain about this thread. That would just be weird.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

The second girl....not a fan of her hair color, though.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

tea111red said:


> The second girl....not a fan of her hair color, though.


you should of voted for her then, some other guy said the 2nd girl also but didnt vote, if he did then it would be 4 votes for the 1st and 3 votes for the 2nd making it almost a tie


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

MobiusX said:


> I don't know why a guy would complain about this thread. That would just be weird.


First of all, because 'beautiful' in my eyes is personality as well, I don't find them attractive, they just got sex-appeal.

Second because there are girls is SAS as well, and this stuff does no good to people's esteem.

Not complaining, but those types of threads are getting boring.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

tbyrfan said:


> Yay, looks-comparing threads! Just what we need on SAS. :no


This


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

Almost a tie, but a slight edge toward Vanessa - I prefer darker hair.


----------



## chinaski (Mar 1, 2010)

vanessa because I can see her butt


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Why do you want to know?


Personally I'm not attracted to either, but who cares.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

missamanda said:


> Don't care either. Both prettier than me.


 Not even close. The girls in those pics look fake and they are really not that pretty. You posted a pic once on your profile so I can safely say that you blow them out of the water.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

The first one looks nice.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

WillYouStopDave said:


> Not even close. The girls in those pics look fake and they are really not that pretty. You posted a pic once on your profile so I can safely say that you blow them out of the water.


trust me, they are pretty as they look, there is nothing fake as the pics, what does that even mean? they edited the photos? LOL. the 1st one is so amazing, not only is she pretty but has a sexy voice plus a sexy puerto rican accent, rare combination, the other one is a new girl on the beauty contest show, very pretty, I can't choose. If amanda is better looking than these 2 then I highly suggest she become a professional model immediately.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

Google imaged these ladies. The first one has a better derriere and looks less mentally fragile than the second one. From the pics of the second one I saw online she looks like she would be a clingy and controlling person.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

MobiusX said:


> trust me, they are pretty as they look, there is nothing fake as the pics, what does that even mean? they edited the photos?


 It means they don't look like real people. Probably a combination of things. Photoshop/airbrushing, too much makeup, possibly plastic surgery. Who knows? I just don't find them very appealing. Oh, they're OK but plenty of women who look at least as good and better.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Now talk. What is fake about them now? All girls wear makeup. They add lights, so what? they do that with professional models. The 2nd one you should be impressed. She used to be fat, now look at her. She did it the hard way, exercising, no surgery for that.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

MobiusX said:


> trust me, they are pretty as they look, there is nothing fake as the pics, what does that even mean? they edited the photos? LOL. the 1st one is so amazing, not only is she pretty but has a sexy voice plus a sexy puerto rican accent, rare combination, the other one is a new girl on the beauty contest show, very pretty, I can't choose. If amanda is better looking than these 2 then I highly suggest she become a professional model immediately.


But you are aware that most of the women that take part in these beauty pageants do tend to have a lot of work done? Plastic surgery etc. Not saying those individual women have though, I don't know who they are.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

OK. Look. No point in arguing because we have different tastes. You'll never understand what I don't care for about the celeb look and I'll never really understand why you can't appreciate the women who are all around you.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mb47 said:


> Google imaged these ladies. The first one has a better derriere and looks less mentally fragile than the second one. From the pics of the second one I saw online she looks like she would be a clingy and controlling person.


How can you assume all of that about someone's personality by only looking at a few pictures...:no


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

MobiusX said:


>


Wow I understand pretty much everything in that video and haven't taken Spanish in like 3 years...I feel proud of myself  :boogie


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

I'm not attracted to either of them.:blank


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Are you planning on asking one of them out?


----------



## tilo brown eyes (Jun 7, 2013)

Snore!
Neither.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

i don't care for either of them really. don't see much personality in those photos. i'm sure they're very nice women though.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Basing this purely on looks, the first woman seems more attractive to me. Dunno why people are complaining about this so much :S


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> Basing this purely on looks, the first woman seems more attractive to me. Dunno why people are complaining about this so much :S


I think it's because people don't believe it's an opinion and so they think that whoever comes out lowest is considered objectively unattractive, and then they'll compare themselves (if female) to that person and feel uglier. Or they're putting themselves in the women's shoes and imagining how they'd feel if they were being compared to another woman.

But seeing as they're both somewhat similar looking and models (and they get compared to other women in beauty pageants all the time as a personal choice) I don't think people should take it that way. But I'm pretty sure that's why people are upset.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Persephone The Dread said:


> I think it's because people don't believe it's an opinion and so they think that whoever comes out lowest is considered objectively unattractive, and then they'll compare themselves (if female) to that person and feel uglier. Or they're putting themselves in the women's shoes and imagining how they'd feel if they were being compared to another woman.
> 
> But seeing as they're both somewhat similar looking and models (and they get compared to other women in beauty pageants all the time as a personal choice) I don't think people should take it that way. But I'm pretty sure that's why people are upset.


 Oh ok, that makes some sense. There's no real male equivalent to this sort of thing I guess.


----------



## xBanshee (Apr 26, 2014)

I voted for Vanessa, kind of reminds me of Elisabetta Canalis...


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

They're mildly pretty at best... 

The second one is a bit better in my opinion.


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> How can you assume all of that about someone's personality by only looking at a few pictures...:no


Humans are conditioned to read the lines in people's faces for personality traits. Heavier foreheads mean that people are thinkers, analytical, etc. Square chins mean that people are more likely to be dominant, assertive, competitive.

I haven't even gone into the _expression_ or _posturing_!

Research supports that first impressions tend to be accurate.

I was merely giving my first impression.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

mb47 said:


> Humans are conditioned to read the lines in people's faces for personality traits. Heavier foreheads mean that people are thinkers, analytical, etc. Square chins mean that people are more likely to be dominant, assertive, competitive.
> 
> I haven't even gone into the _expression_ or _posturing_!
> 
> ...


Nope, you're looking way too much into it.


----------



## shelbster18 (Oct 8, 2011)

Both look equally beautiful to me. lol


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Ohhhhhrrrrrr it's what's on the inside that matters . Are either of them filled with smarties


----------



## mb47 (Sep 30, 2013)

tbyrfan said:


> Nope, you're looking way too much into it.


Haha! As do we all when making first impressions, we're just usually not so stupid as to publicly state our first impressions. My bad! :wink


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

the first picture of the 1st girl is amazing, it doesn't get better than this, but then comes the other girl who is also so beautiful


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

The first one is slightly cuter. They both look practically the same, though.


----------

